# Problem getting Wireless to work ipw 4965 AGN

## devmapal

Hello,

i hope some can help me with this problem.

I installed gentoo the first time, and most things work nice except for wireless.

I've got a Thinkpad R61e with an IntelProWireless 4965AGN card.

installing the drivers went well, card is recognized as wlan0, but i can't connect to my ap or internet.

when i try to start my wireless card and connect to my ap i get

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

iwconfig says

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"WLAN-001F3F6B269D"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1F:3F:6B:26:9D   

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=70/70  Signal level=-39 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

dmesg gives

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # dmesg |grep iwl

[    4.583365] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    4.583371] iwlagn: Copyright(c) 2003-2010 Intel Corporation

[    4.583512] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.583551] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.583623] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN REV=0x4

[    4.627210] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

[    4.627528] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: irq 33 for MSI/MSI-X

[    4.628391] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode

[    4.727362] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

[    4.732503] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

```

i've often read that the wireless card might be softblocked but it doesn't seem to be

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # rfkill list

0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

ifconfig gives

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:86:61:d9:60  

          inet addr:192.168.2.120  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:86ff:fe61:d960/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:109890 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:65568 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:151373599 (144.3 MiB)  TX bytes:5247530 (5.0 MiB)

          Memory:fe200000-fe220000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:5c:8a:85:db  

          inet addr:192.168.2.119  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::221:5cff:fe8a:85db/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:49 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:69 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:8211 (8.0 KiB)  TX bytes:8909 (8.7 KiB)

```

----------

## Jimini

Have you already looked into the Gentoo wireless guide?

iwconfig shows, that you have not set up any encryption - is that correct?

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## devmapal

forgot to post my wpa_supplicant.conf

```

hihi-laptop devmapal # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="WLAN-001F3F6B269D"

  psk="***************"

  priority=2

}

```

i think by this i set up the encription right?

----------

## Jimini

Correct. But you need to add some options regarding your used encryption - your config only tells the driver what ESSID your network has and what the key is.

Take a look at my config:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

eapol_version=2

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="ESSID"

        psk="password"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP WEP104 WEP40

}
```

As you can see, I use WPA-PSK. This works fine for me, the only problem is, that my connection is incredibly slow and I could not find the reason yet.

I recommend to read the guide I linked above, it is very helpful for setting up wireless connectivity.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## devmapal

I read the guide and as far as i understood it the things i had in my config are enough.

still i added key_mgmt=WPA-PSK and a few other options but it didn't change anything.

the thing i do wonder about more and were the problem might be is the message

```

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

RTNETLINK answers: Unknown error 132

```

when i start wlan0

at https://bugs.gentoo.org/298290 i found out that other users had the same problem because their device was soft-blocked, but mine isn't.

do you have any idea what else could produce this error?

Best regards and thanks very much for your help

Fabian

----------

